# Suntour Epicon or Suntour Raidon?



## xStatic (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a Diamondback Recoil 26" with Suntour XCT V3 front fork and I'm looking to upgrade the fork within the ~200$ or less price range.

I found this 2013 Suntour Epicon X2 Mtb fork (air) on ebay for around $200

2013 Suntour Epicon X2 MTB Mountain Bike Remote Suspension Fork 100mm White EMS | eBay

But then I also saw in the forum that I get can an (air) Suntour Raidon through Nick from Suntour for around $150.

What would be the better option?

Also, would it be best for me to just have a bike mechanic install the fork? I saw at Dick's Sporting Goods that they install forks for $25

Thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Epicon is lighter and that is worth the extra. It also will perform better.
Installing a fork is an easy deal. Here's a vid--
Suspension fork upgrade installation - YouTube


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

While the Epicon is the better fork read the last few pages of that thread about the upgrades. Seems some unscrupulous "dealers" are selling those 9mm QR Epicons in the US, but they aren't being imported by Suntour NA. Very likely you would have little or no help in the event you had a warranty claim. 

Doesn't matter to me, and for $170 I'd probably get the Epicon as well and just hope I didn't have a problem. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## xStatic (Aug 20, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> The Epicon is lighter and that is worth the extra. It also will perform better.
> Installing a fork is an easy deal. Here's a vid--
> Suspension fork upgrade installation - YouTube


Thank you. Besides knowing the steering tube and brake type, is there anything else that might affect compatibility with my bike? Just wanna know for sure before purchasing it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Normally you want to know the length of the steerer tube is long enough. But this fork is new so you can cut it to the proper dimension. You will be surprised how easy it is to do the swap.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Neither, save up $100 more and get a manitou minute. 1 million times better then suncrap


----------

